# Steep Narrow Catwalks



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

I've found that I have tons of trouble with narrow steep catwalks where I can build a lot of speed. After some nasty falls at high speed where I've caught an edge I've gotten paranoid to the point where I have to reduce my speed significantly to the point where everyone is passing me and my legs are killing me from maintaining an edge. The problem is that the catwalk is narrow and the lack of space bothers me. I want to be able to maintain a high speed through the catwalk without catching edges and suffering severe leg pain. What should I do?


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

i'm having similar problems but just on steeps(45 degrees +) in general

is this dynamic skidded turn technique just a stop gap measure till you can carve steep hills? or is this what experts do

i've also seen some vids where people jump to change from toe-heel and vice versa. i tried this technique to switch to my weaker toeside all the way down a mogul'ed 40-45 degree run and it got me down ok but are these just "introductory" techniques?

haven't really found any youtubes of people carving steeps except for those pros taking a helicopter up to the peaks and going down cliffs etc. or if they do carve a steep trail hill they carve the entire slope width... which i don't think is a good comparison/learning tool


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

YouTube - Riding Tip: Steering I found this on Youtube today,this instructor tells about steering with the knees to give you a better board responce seems pretty cool.


----------



## AZred60 (Jan 15, 2008)

ditto on what everyone already said. i also use knee turning sometimes, quick choppy, jumpy turns to keep from hitting everyone else stuck on the dam catwalks


----------



## AZred60 (Jan 15, 2008)

lol yep...i was wondering if you were gonna say that


----------

